
Microsoft Offers to Add Rival Browsers to Settle Case - nebula
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&sid=aP9v4IR_THIc
======
Locke1689
Maybe it's just me, but I've never actually believed that Microsoft bundling a
browser (that they made, of course) is monopolistic. It seems like Microsoft
is pushing a value-add with their products. Of course, it serves their agenda,
but everything every company does serves their agenda -- that's why they're
companies. I don't see the difference between Microsoft bundling IE with
Windows and Apple offering a free iPod with new Macs during "Back to School."
And yet, no one ever suggests that maybe Apple should be offering a choice
between a free iPod and a free Zune.

Not only that, but I'm also troubled by the inclusion of other browsers. Why
should Firefox get the free publicity? Because they're popular? Well that
seems to be the same argument against IE. Personally, my favorite Windows
browser is Opera, but how much do you want to bet that that certainly won't be
on their list.

~~~
micks56
_Maybe it's just me, but I've never actually believed that Microsoft bundling
a browser (that they made, of course) is monopolistic._

You are right. Bundling the browser did not make Microsoft monopolistic. What
the court did find was that Microsoft had a monopoly on the OS market and then
used that monopoly to restrain competition in other areas, such as web
browsers. That is where MS got in trouble.

~~~
drhowarddrfine
You are exactly correct and very few people understand this.

~~~
dantheman
I think a lot of people understand it, but they still think that the court
ruling is wrong.

------
joshhart
This is getting ridiculous. Is it that hard to download a different browser if
you want another? My parents are happy with IE and Microsoft products, why
should they be forced to make a browser decision if there's a default one
ready? Furthermore, who is to blame when Firefox/Opera/whatever crashes?
Microsoft?

~~~
drhowarddrfine
See micks56 brief explanation above. You're comment is made without knowing or
understanding the history behind this decision, one which originated here in
the US in the late 1990s and has put Microsoft under Federal oversight even
today.

